# My pitbull has a rash



## Chilango1986 (Aug 15, 2012)

So recently my pit started getting a red spots on her belly, and neck out of no where. Took her to the vet and everything cleared up after some antibiotics then few weeks later came back. We thought maybe it was her food so changed it to see if that was issue. Still has her rash, went to the pet store and got her some hot spot shampoo since looking and researching that looked the closest to it,and has started to clear up a little , but wondering if anyone has experienced this and what they did to help the issue ..


----------



## Oakmhcky21 (Dec 25, 2012)

My pup got a rash on her belly and ears when she was about 12 weeks old. I narrowed it down to the soft food i had started giving her at puppy classes. it started on sat after the classes, and by sunday she wouldn't eat those treats anymore. Late sunday i put her back on her original food/treats and by tues/weds it was gone. switched her food and treats back, but the tubbed food i used at the classes she wouldn't eat anymore so i assumed it was from that and her not eating it was her way of telling me that as well.


----------



## Chilango1986 (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah I thought it was something she was eating but have switched her food and it she still has pink spots on her belly.. And on her neck.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

How long did you wait after switching? The changes won't happen immediately. Cain had allergies and it took a little over a month for me to start seeing him clear up. We're on month 3 of grain/chicken free and he's completely cleared up except for a little spot that I watch and notice is getting better still.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chilango1986 (Aug 15, 2012)

She has been off the first food for 6weeks and still bright pink spots. They don't seem to itch or irritate her.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What did you switch her food to?


----------



## Chilango1986 (Aug 15, 2012)

Blue buffalo


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Chicken???


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Could be a grain or chicken allergy. They are the most common. Could be the change in seasons and a seasonal allergy. Could be the floor cleaner or laundry soap If you have changed it might cause a reaction many things. Food based allergies are easy but a PITA to figure out, very worth it. It can take up to six weeks for a food allergy to change. Start by changing from blue buffalo chicken and go for the wilderness (grain free) blue buffalo duck or not chicken and see if it helps.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I hear the fish formulas are the ones less likely to have allergies tied to them. I've got my girls on a Grainfree Whitefish food. And anyone who knows Mya, knows that she would get these horrid rashes on her tummy every so often. 








But with this new grain free food I haven't seen that rash!


----------



## Chilango1986 (Aug 15, 2012)

@bully gal, yeah that is what her stomach has been looking like but she has it run up from her belly to her throat. And she had some pink around her nose, but in the past days her nose the pink went away. But what happened last night is she threw up twice so idk if that has anything to do with it


----------

